# Simpson Strong Tie Deck Building Software



## TennMan (Oct 20, 2011)

Does anyone use this program ? Is it worth the money ? Is it an easy program to use ? Would you recommend spending the money for it ? Thanks for all the responses in advance.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

TennMan said:


> Does anyone use this program ? Is it worth the money ? Is it an easy program to use ? Would you recommend spending the money for it ? Thanks for all the responses in advance.


Fairly easy but only if you are doing simple designs. Not worth the money at all unless you are pumping out lots of simple-shaped plastic decks, rails & steps and want pretty images to show customers.

I tried it for a couple of weeks and then went to chief's HDP.

In the end I always end up reverting to sketchup (pro). Best bang for your buck, hands down. Learn it and you can do as custom as you want, and quickly.
Limited only by your own creativity.


----------



## PDArch (Oct 6, 2011)

Winchester said:


> Fairly easy but only if you are doing simple designs. Not worth the money at all unless you are pumping out lots of simple-shaped plastic decks, rails & steps and want pretty images to show customers.
> 
> I tried it for a couple of weeks and then went to chief's HDP.
> 
> ...


I second Sketch Up. It is pretty easy to learn and you can't beat the cost.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Missed this thread somehow... Google Sketchup for me as well. Unless you're doing tons of production decks, but even then I still recommend sketchup, with a well built component library I can knock out a basic deck in 10 mins or less. (design only not blueprints, however that can be done quickly too).


----------



## BanellBDB (Dec 12, 2011)

*Works for us*

If you are a custom deck / trellis / pergola builder the program is well worth the money. It's very easy to get started with and once you master it you can build almost anything you need with the custom parts. I like the ability to be able to rotate in 3d color to show clients what you are proposing. It also does wonders for helping clients help choose decking and railing colors.


----------



## MidWestPro (Dec 12, 2011)

TennMan said:


> Does anyone use this program ? Is it worth the money ? Is it an easy program to use ? Would you recommend spending the money for it ? Thanks for all the responses in advance.


I wouldn't spend the money. If you need a design system to help your customers get a graps of the deck I would try the one offered for free by TimberTech. Its on their web site and I use it all the time. Very simple. 

http://www.timbertech.com/design-tools/deck-designer/default.aspx

I should add to be careful using their material list. Sometimes it doesn't include everything you need.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

autocad and sketchup for me


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Bone Saw said:


> autocad and sketchup for me


Me too, and I've almost forgotten how to use AutoCad.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm highly proficient with autocad, so so with sketchup (2 entirely different concepts in form and geometry) similar to rob, I'll whip out a design in ac using an extensive blocks library, than import it to su to render, primarily using the ac file for prints and to work off of


----------

